# Canon teaser for 4/24 announcement -- new fast prime?



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2014)

Check it out:

http://photorumors.com/2014/04/21/new-canon-teaser-for-april-24th/

I have no idea how Photo Rumors came to the conclusion that it's a fast prime, but FYI regardless.

I'll be the first to say that this would be a great time to unveil the non-L 50mm F/nooneknows IS lens before everyone gives their ducats to Sigma. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2014)

Seriously, no takers on this? Aren't new lenses our #1 favorite thing to talk about?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 22, 2014)

Aren't they the same people who said the 7D2 would be announced in January, shipping in April... of 2013?!?!

It MUST! be true.......


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 22, 2014)

I say RT-compatible studio lights. That seems like an easy cash cow for them. 

Jim


----------



## tat3406 (Apr 22, 2014)

the four character can be translate to "In Praise of Shadows", but no idea what product will be


----------



## Viggo (Apr 22, 2014)

If Canon put in their official web site, it is interesting for sure.


----------



## BL (Apr 22, 2014)

looks like a sleeve for a pancaked catadioptric lens haha


----------



## JustMeOregon (Apr 22, 2014)

> the four character can be translate to "In Praise of Shadows"...



But of course! Canon has at long last officially embraced _low_ dynamic range as a _feature_! The new line of sensors will now have even _less_ dynamic range! Brilliant!


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 22, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> the four character can be translate to "In Praise of Shadows", but no idea what product will be



The EF 24/4.0 STM pancake lens with incredible flare resistance/contrast so shadows in contralight are full of plenty detail.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2014)

"Delighting you always" is what they went with for a slogan as "Delighting you as infrequently as possible" was already taken.

I want this announcement to be something pricey that I don't need. I will then rant for days about how Canon built the wrong pricey thing as it was not the pricey thing I needed.

And then we'll discuss a nuts rumor about how the words 'need' and 'want' mean two different things.

- A


----------

